# It's Showtime



## Orbitron (Jul 14, 2012)

Following an acoustic analysis by Chris Huston of Rives Audio, Aaron Hoffman of Kanso Audio Furniture http://www.kansoaudiofurniture.com/ built a spectacular home theater and music room. The motorized 92" StudioTek 130 G3 in 2.35:1 with Runco Q-750d was calibrated by Kevin Miller. While it sounds very good, we're going to kick it up to scary good by adding an infinite baffle subwoofer. The enclosure will contain (4) 15" Acoustic Elegance drivers to supplement the 2 in room subs. Single digit low frequencies will be felt, and yes, the chair has a seatbelt.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Very cool! Maybe its just my connection but I only see one picture, are there more? Looks very nice from the one though 

Scott


----------



## Orbitron (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks Scott, this is the the view with the 60" Kuro when the screen is up.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Beautiful, what speakers are those? They look familiar but I can't put my finger on it. Any other pics of the room, maybe some bigger ones


----------



## Orbitron (Jul 14, 2012)

Dynaudio Confidence C2 Signatures with center, 2 Sub 600s, rear C1 Sigs. Other photos but they show the room as it was being built, not appropriate for this thread as i understand. Also, my photos are too large and getting them smaller and posted is problematic as i know little more than copy and paste. I do like this pic of the little guy doing an early soundcheck using Dynaudio Focus 110As which i stole from the kitchen. I like to share this nugget, Chris Huston who did the acoustic analysis to which the room was built - Chris was the recording engineer for Led Zep back in the day!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Very nice room, it looks like one seat? Maybe the nicest "personal" theater around. I really like the colors used in the room as well great job.


----------



## Orbitron (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks, it's a home theater for 1 - the little guy sits on my lap, he's a film buff. The speakers are in Mocha Brown so the entire room is Mocha based. The rack and center speaker stand, the sidewall diffusors, all the wood trims, in Mocha. The Capel wool rug from New Zeland is the Mocha. The floor is Mannington Laminate in Mojave Slate. The Guilford of Maine acoustic cloth throughout the room is in Chocolate and Moleskin. Hunter Douglas blackout shades in dark brown. Last but not least, my super comfy Jacob Flexsteel and ottoman.


----------



## cobr (Oct 31, 2013)

Great home theater for one man! You do have nice furniture!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice room.. I sometimes wish I could get away with a one seater theater room (wife ask to many questions during movies)


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Very nice set up!!..I used to have a one seater listening room and loved it!!


----------



## Orbitron (Jul 14, 2012)

I tell everyone admission is free but it's $20 if you want to sit in the chair!!!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Orbitron said:


> I tell everyone admission is free but it's $20 if you want to sit in the chair!!!


So you must make your $$$ on the popcorn and drinks just the like the big boys.


----------



## Orbitron (Jul 14, 2012)

And worth every penny. Ordered (4) 15" drivers today for the infinite baffle subwoofer. If anyone has an NHT X2 crossover for sale, kindly send me a PM.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Orbitron, really nice room and those Dynaudios are GORGEOUS. I love the big Dyn's, I wish I could spend some time with some of them in a setting like you have there!


----------



## Orbitron (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks Owen, sometimes i think these Dyns in Mocha belong in one of those glass enclosures under bright lighting on display in a museum.


----------



## Orbitron (Jul 14, 2012)

Entrance view, 1953 poster, linen backed, never used by the theater. Randolph Scott in Badman's Territory. SADDLE UP, LET'S RIDE.


----------



## Orbitron (Jul 14, 2012)

Update: a month since the last post - a delay in the infinite baffle drivers getting built and my worker is going to CES so completion won't be till mid January. Stay tuned.


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

This room is beautiful. Excellent choice of loudspeakers.  It looks the like the room is extremely well treated, butt eh stealth installation makes it hard to tell for sure.

I have three questions if you'd be willing to entertain.
1. What are your crossover frequencies for the fronts, center, and rears?
2. Would you say there is a significant improvement having C2's for fronts versus C1's?
3. What are your other I components such as source, audio processing, and amplification? What amplifiers will you use for your IB setup?

Thank you for your time.
-Patrick


----------



## Orbitron (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks Patrick, you are right about the room being well treated. Owens Corning 702 on all the walls, doors and in the ceiling too. 32 floor to ceiling wood slats on the sidewalls, forward of the C2s for diffusion and approx. (95) 2" x 10" blocks in the ceiling for overhead diffusion. Bass traps were built into the front wall corners. 

As i recall, crossovers are 80Hz, i'll check again. We let the Anthem Statement D2v with ARC do all the calibrating. This was after a week of setting up the C2s for 2 channel and perfect imaging. Get the 2 channel dialed in and the rest falls into place. In 2 channel the C2s are set to full range and no processing.

C2s vs C1s for fronts - while waiting for the C2s to arrive i listened to the C1s in front for 2 channel and the imaging was tremendous, an audiophile friend was blown away. The C2s kick it up, fuller, more robust, you think the stand-up bass player is in the room. My desire was to have floorstanders for the fronts due to the size of the room, the look and what i've always wanted.

Using (5) Simaudio Moon 400M amps, Denon DVD-A1UDC1 with 5.1 SACD and Nordost Thor. A Crown K1 amp for the IB setup. 

This photo shows all the wood blocking; it effectively makes a 7 foot ceiling an 8 foot ceiling.


----------

